# Dock replacement



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Completed the project this past weekend. 

What I had










What I built


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice ! Man, you have your own little slice of heaven there !


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's beautiful man! When I was about ten years old I helped my dad and his buddy build 2 docks for his pond and it was a great experience. All around great job lundy.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Pond looks awesome! You've obviously put a lot of work into it judging by previous photos you've shared!

What was the problem with the first dock? Looked perfectly fine to me!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll have my attorney fax over the adoption papers first thing in the morning.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

The setup looks awesome!! Great job on the dock, it has a little of everything.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks good now but wait till those geese get on it!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats not a dock its a deck. Where's the built in cooler? How many people had to help you push that into the water? I have visions ot the guy building the boat in his basement and can't get it up the steps.....Great job! If you lose your job you can go into the dock building business.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Looks good now but wait till those geese get on it!



I though about that as I was building it, thank you very much[email protected]

The first two hrs in the water a heron landed on it and took a big dump


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> How many people had to help you push that into the water?


It required a cookout for my sons and a bunch of their friends to flip the frame so I could attach the floats(while they ate) and then we flipped it again and put in on 2x6's so it would slide easily.

My wife and I attached the tee and put on all of the decking the next day. The main dock is 8x16 with a 4x11 tee. The total weight was around 2200 lbs. The composite decking is very heavy!

I was able to use my Polaris Ranger to push the completed dock into the pond with relative ease along with some muscle help of my two grown sons.

I did wonder for many days during the planning if I would be able to move it with the decking installed so I did a little test push on the completed frame prior to putting on all of the decking. It moved very easily so we put all of the decking on prior to pushing it in the pond.

My youngest granddaughter asked me shortly before the launch "Do you think it will float?"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice Lundy. Is that tongue and groove decking? 

The composite stuff is really nice. It's been a few years since I put my dock in but the decking still looks great and doesn't get slippery when wet.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice Lundy. Is that tongue and groove decking?



No tounge just groove. used Timbertech and their hidden fasteners. Pretty sweet but costly system. It is easier and faster to use their fastener system than to just use screws.. $220 in fasteners for the dock


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm.... I still don't get it, what was wrong with the first dock! Even after reading all the hassle you went through 

What did you end up doing with the Duckweed problem?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Hmmm.... I still don't get it, what was wrong with the first dock!


Every time I walked on the old dock my feet got wet,....... and my knees,...... and thighs ............and waist

Very little Duckweed early on but water meal was coming on strong again. Sonar seems to have fixed that problem.

I have had on and off again algae issues. The last few weeks of and on I was getting big growths of a translucent goop and green algae. I think it is planktonic ???? algae. Got a lot of it growing the last couple of days


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's microcystis algae that you have on the surface, the first photo you posted (the one of the original dock) shows it. Treat it with Cutrine-Plus directly in the effected area. This stuff blooms fast, and sometimes sticks around for a while. You'll probably notice after a really good storm or some heavy winds it will disappear. It can be difficult to control, but in most circumstances a few good Cutrine applications will control it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

My only complaint with the composite was having to predrill the holes and countersink the screw heads. I used two bits and drilled twice. After it was done, my buddy said I should have gotten a the bit that does the hole and countersink in one...I will next time.

I couldn't find much on Timbertechs website on the fastener system you used...do you have any pics of the decking being installed showing the fastener system?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will take a couple of pics of the fasteners.

They are slick. The panel is grooved on the edge. You put one fastener and one screw at each joist. The fastener holds the board you just laid down plus the one side of the next board.

I need to tear out and rebuild my deck next spring. I wanted to get some experience with these fasteners. I will use them on the deck

You can view a video. The grooved panel Concealoc
http://www.timbertech.com/installation/installation-resources/default.aspx


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are nice. Spaced perfectly and easy to use from the looks of it. Nice job.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . Nice . . great pics also


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

That makes sense now Lundy. The groove was the key I was missing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman said:


> It's microcystis algae that you have on the surface, the first photo you posted (the one of the original dock) shows it. Treat it with Cutrine-Plus directly in the effected area. This stuff blooms fast, and sometimes sticks around for a while. You'll probably notice after a really good storm or some heavy winds it will disappear. It can be difficult to control, but in most circumstances a few good Cutrine applications will control it.


Does this all go back to my high nutrient load?

The stuff was all gone when I got home today from my trip, the rain made the difference. 

Does it just sink and come right back? does it die? I was told it has a very narrow temp window of survival, yes?

I have had it off and on for the last few weeks, twice really badly.

I never noticed it last year, it was probably there however the duckweed and watermeal almost completely covered the surface and I just couldn't see it.

Fishman - invent a a way to quickly and cleanly eliminate bottom sediments in ponds that is reasonably priced and you will become very rich in a very short time


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, Really nice job on the dock! Ang and I are ready to come over and fish from it, (or fall off it)  Looks GREAT!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Microcystis is always associated with high nutrient loads. If a pond was capable of sustaining watermeal and/or duckweed it surley can sustain microcystis. It essentially blooms when condition are right; lots of sun and high nutrient levels. Occasionally after a rain this stuff will crop up in areas where fertilizers were just applied to the lawn or a field where the subsequent run off ends in the pond. 

Sediment is much harder to remove than detrital matter. There are some impressive items on that market that remove the latter. Let me look into it, and I'll see if I can get you some more info.


----------

